
Redis Labs and Common Clause attacked where it hurts: With open-source code - bsg75
https://www.zdnet.com/article/redis-labs-and-common-clause-attacked-where-it-hurts-with-open-source-code/
======
tracker1
Wow... so does the source of this change also believe that all hosting
companies shouldn't be allowed to operate? That any consultants that use said
software or hosting companies not be able to operate.

It sounds to me like the author of Redis wants to be the only one allowed to
use it for anything commercial. They should have never open sourced it in the
first place. It's effectively closed-source now, or at least should be...
since no software consultants are now allowed to suggest it even for internal
development.

